# Mud All Day Every Day. How do I keep a decent pen in the Pacific Northwest?



## Red_Stiles (Nov 1, 2016)

Super noob here. 

How do I keep our pen from becoming a giant poopy mud puddle? 

We live in the PNW. We just got our goats 4ish months ago. 
Never had goats before. Goat Spot has been my help this whole time. 

All they know is rain. 

A recent Seattle Times article states that the PNW has only had 3 days of partial sun since October. 

I just acquired a good loafing shed for 'em. 

Poop. Rain. Poop. Rain. Poop. Rain. 

I can't get a chance to clean it up before it becomes poopy mud. I am embarrassed to bring friends and family over to see them b/c if they don't have "goat boots" they can't got in the pen and play with 'em. 

Any mud tips and tricks would be super appreciated. 

onder:onder:onder:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Can you create a run off for the excess water? You might consider graveling part of their pen as well.


----------



## Melinda29 (Apr 19, 2016)

We move our pens every week. That way the grass never gets trampled down enough to get muddy, even in heavy rain. Plus they always have fresh grass to eat, fresh "bedding," and we don't have to clean anything.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy do I hear you loud & clear! (or is it soft & squishy?)
Unless you have a tractor or something a wheelbarrow is impossible. My pens & their feet are one huge embarrassment too.
Cinder blocks help but a good drainage system would be ideal.


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

We're in NW Oregon, and it has been bloody awful. Just miserable. I've got pallets lol over the goat pen for them to use as roadways just above mud-level. Our soil is clay, too, so it's a disaster area. When I go out to the pen, I squash down 4-6" in several places. I'm trying to figure out what to do with kids as they're born and become ready to move outside. I don't have the health or manpower to move my goat area right now.


----------



## Carylc2 (Aug 17, 2016)

We're in Issaquah and talk about MUD! We ended up putting gravel in the worst parts, but I don't think that's super permanent, more like to save our sanity this winter...definitely must have a "sacrifice" pasture for the winter months so they don't ruin the good stuff!


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Also in Oregon. We finally put stall mats outside our goat pen where we have a raised roof - gravel in some areas and lots of chips on the paths. This has been the worst winter we have experienced and working hard to keep things improved some. We had bought a bunch of mats for using for flooring inside the barn but now half are on the outside. Our goats love them.


----------



## kathyc (Jan 14, 2017)

Goat noob here too in PNW, but not a noob to mud! Bought some 2 1/4" minus rock/gravel (the kind I believe they use for laying a road bed - it's a lot bigger so the mud doesn't swallow it up) and have laid half of a path so far on their regular "route" into their hoophouse. 

Pallets will eventually rot in the mud (use 'em for our firewood) so you'll eventually have to get rid of them/burn when they break down.

I have some stall mats, but they're inside their hoophouse. Didn't think of using them outside, interesting idea. Kind of pricy tho!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi! We are in nw Oregon (pdx area) as well. If your loafing she'd is moveable can you just move it to different locales in your pasture?

We haven't had mud problems. Yes maybe some puddles from time to time. But they drain pretty quick. I could take photos if anyone is interested. We have a dry lot around our barn. The goats don't go to pasture if grass is soaked. Hated to pasture. I wait til it's dry or nearly dry to put them out. Helps with worm loads. 

We had the bigger rock chunks someone mentioned put down before our small barn was built and then we added sand on top of the dirt that was on top of rock. It wks very well. I have no hoof issues with my goats. The sand keeps everything pretty great outside barn. And inside the barn is dry. They are out in the dry lot quite a bit of the winter. They do have dry days during winter tho too. I feed them tested quality hay and so their nutrition is great as well as loose mineral and fresh water. Wks well for us. Yes we use more hay in winter. But it's worth it not to have mud and high worm loads because of wet grass etc. 

Yes we've had a ton of rain!! Crazy winter! Had quite a bit of snow too this year. It was crazy! I'm ready for summer as are the goats!! Lol. 

Wonder how many of us on GS are from the pnw!? Would be fun to know that!

Tami


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jasmar I'm not sure where your located but us goat people are usually kind and caring people!

I can speak from our farms perspective, we'd be happy to help move your goat shelter! Bet others who live near you would be happy to help you too. 

Not sure who you live by. But just saying....why don't you say where you live....perhaps those of us who live near you could help move your shelter. 

Tami


----------



## srfotog (Sep 11, 2014)

I use plywood and it works incredibly well. It sinks below the surface a little so they don't ever slip. They use it to go in and out of their little sheds. After about two years I have to replace it.


----------



## srfotog (Sep 11, 2014)

Try plywood all around their shelter. It works very well. My goats don't have any hoof problems and they never get off the plywood, either, lol.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

Can you add a raised "shelf" into the sheds to get the goats off the ground. We have raised wood floors. Pallet with a piece of plywood nailed on top of it. Could be a temp fix?


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm glad I found this thread - I love the pallet idea! Obviously not for a permanent solution, but at least to let some of the muck dry up and then throw them out/ burn them.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

For those of you in the Portland area east side of town, do you know a good vet? I posted a thread but think there are some here that are from my area??

Thought I'd ask since we were talking about the pnw


----------

